# Birds of prey



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

As I was cleaning my lanai this afternoon and heard a hawk, it occurred to me that I often let the dogs out as early as 4:30 a.m. and return to bed for a couple hours. It's still dark, and the puppy is out there (fenced yard).

I have heard of large hawks and owls grabbing puppies and small dogs like yorkies. I'm wondering how big a pup is too big for a bird of prey. Anyone have any idea? (I suddenly felt creepy out there.)


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think a yorkie would be just about the limit for a hawk. Not sure about owls, though. We have bald eagles in our neighborhood, so I suppose they might be able to grab something larger. I would never leave Shasta alone outside, even though I'm pretty sure she's too big now to be a potential meal for a bird.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would think that a 4 to 5 month old puppy would be too big for either bird to carry.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

Then begs the question, how big is too big to take a _try_ at? When we lived in Pa and had just gotten our golden retriever pup we kept an eye out for awhile (hawks, buzzards, owls) but nothing ever showed more than a passing interest in making her a meal. There's probably a lot less threatening things to catch.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A vet told me that cats (8lbs and up) where too big and heavy for even Bald Eagles to try and get - Yorkies can weigh only two or three pounds - which are easy pickin' for eagles and other large birds. 

A 20+ lb GSD pup should be safe.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> A vet told me that cats (8lbs and up) where too big and heavy for even Bald Eagles to try and get - Yorkies can weigh only two or three pounds - which are easy pickin' for eagles and other large birds.
> 
> *A 20+ lb GSD pup should be safe.*


I agree.

I dont think a bird could carry something that weighs very close to their weight or over it. I think it would be too much for them to carry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Red tailed hawks usually weigh about 4 lbs and can carry twice their weight, so your pup weighs a lot more than they're capable of carrying. We have owls in our yard and woods across the street- when I took the pups out to potty before bedtime when they were little and we heard the owls they would get very still and low to the ground. But once they hit about 12 weeks they didn't pay attention. They hate vultures- they run and bark and try jumping in the air to get them but I think it must be their size and smell.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know about the hawks around my place but there's a Mocking Bird in the Pecan tree that gives DJ **** whenever he's out in the yard .... :laugh:

are you kidding me ? you can't type **** on this website ??? what about Hades ??? must be run by B*****ts !


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, after typing this, I've found way too much conflicting information online. 

The only bird I've heard that could possibly come and kill your puppy is the Black Vulture. They are in the southern US. Most vultures only eat dead animals, but this one also will kill if hungry.

The Great Horned Owl is a possibility.

I Googled this when I got my puppy. A TON of people ask this question.

"The Black Vulture also occasionally feeds on livestock or deer. It is the only species of New World vulture which preys on cattle. It occasionally harasses cows which are giving birth, but primarily preys on new-born calves. In its first few weeks, a calf will allow vultures to approach it. The vultures swarm the calf in a group, then peck at the calf's eyes, or at the nose or the tongue. The calf then goes into shock and is killed by the vultures."


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Living in Florida you probably have more dangerous animals to worry about than birds. Don't you guys have bugs the size of small cars?


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

That is CREEPY about the vultures. I had the puppy out on a walk and it seemed like one was...uhhh...coming along with us, but I didn't think it would be stalking live prey. 

lol @ the bugs. Yea, we have rattle snakes, water moccasins, scorpions, and, of course, gators & sharks.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

When concerned about birds of prey, the single most significant threat is _Bubo virginianus_ or Great Horned Owl. This is the only brid of prey that routinely take skunks, has also been know to take raccoons, and coyote pups...prey items on par in size with our younger GSD pups.

The reason the Great Horned Owl is more of a threat that either eagle species (Bald & Golden) or any of the Buteo speices like Red Tailed Hawks, is the owl's nocturnal habits, and lower exposure to humans. The lower inhabition to human presence, combined with darkness, and strong prey drive, results in an owl bold enough to invade your evening walk and take a pup or small dog on a long lead right before your very eyes.

Red Tailed Hawks or any of the common Buteos, as well as either eagle species are very unlikely to make an attempt taking pup, not so much due to size limitations, but more as diurnal birds of prey they are extremely inhibited by human presence. However a very small dog, or puppy left alone could be taken.

I personally have had a Great Horned Owl attempt to take a ten week old puppy on a late night walk.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have barred owls- and like I said, when they hooted in the dark the pups were definitely scared. They crouched down, stayed very quiet and didn't move a muscle. Those owls are very vocal and sound gigantic, but they're not as big as the horned owls, still I think they could have carried off a pup. Maybe mine knew that.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> When concerned about birds of prey, the single most significant threat is _Bubo virginianus_ or Great Horned Owl. This is the only brid of prey that routinely take skunks, has also been know to take raccoons, and coyote pups...prey items on par in size with our younger GSD pups.
> 
> The reason the Great Horned Owl is more of a threat that either eagle species (Bald & Golden) or any of the Buteo speices like Red Tailed Hawks, is the owl's nocturnal habits, and lower exposure to humans. The lower inhabition to human presence, combined with darkness, and strong prey drive, results in an owl bold enough to invade your evening walk and take a pup or small dog on a long lead right before your very eyes.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!!! I feel like I'm back in Birds and Mammals class (SUNY Environmental Science and Forestry grad here). I would have lost my sh-, uh, composure if an owl swooped down to take my puppy!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Excellent post!!! I feel like I'm back in Birds and Mammals class (SUNY Environmental Science and Forestry grad here). I would have lost my sh-, uh, composure if an owl swooped down to take my puppy!!!


We're on a migratory route for great horned owls and occasionally young, confused birds will attack joggers!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister had hawks flying around when she had her paps as puppies,,granted they aren't much bigger now, but she kept a close eye on them..

When I first got my aussie puppy, she was around 8lbs and I never let outside unattended, to paranoid about the turkey buzzards (who probably only eat dead stuff) and have big hawks around..


----------

